# Ziauddin Medical University Admissions 2016 - Has Anyone Received A Call Yet?



## wallflower (Sep 7, 2016)

Hello! I joined this forum recently. 

I wanted to know if anyone so far has received a call offering admission from Ziauddin yet, or if Ziauddin has started calling students at all in the first place?
I noticed that they've even put up the merit lists for Pharm. D and BS ALT on their website even though the interviews of the candidates who had applied for MBBS had happened first.
I applied and gave my interview on 6th September but haven't received a call so far even though it's been so long. Getting really anxious here. :/
If anyone knows I would really appreciate a response.


----------



## Abdullah Hilal (Mar 12, 2016)

I got a call today, but perhaps I got it earlier since I applied on overseas seat.


----------



## wallflower (Sep 7, 2016)

Congrats! 
Could be. I'm still waiting for my call.
Will you be taking up the offer then?


----------



## Abdullah Hilal (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks buddy, I dont think so, I'll be trying for bahria.


----------



## wallflower (Sep 7, 2016)

I see. Why, though? 
I'm going to try Bahria too.


----------



## Abdullah Hilal (Mar 12, 2016)

I've been told bahria is far better than ziauddin, bit i am confused, ehat do you think?


----------



## wallflower (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm not sure tbh. I've been mostly told that Ziauddin is better. It's in the top 10 ranking as well.


----------



## Abdullah Hilal (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm teally skeptic about the ratings xD, I think HEC was bribed


----------



## wallflower (Sep 7, 2016)

Really? But it had Aga Khan and DOW in the top 3 and I believe that's justified. If we're doubtful about the whole rating then the rating of these 2 universities becomes questionable as well, doesn't it?


----------



## wallflower (Sep 7, 2016)

It would be really helpful is more of the people who view this post could respond, especially those who have info, please! Even those who have just given the interview but have not been called.


----------



## UKSKhan (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi! I gave my interview in August, but I'm no longer in Pakistan. Thing is, the number that they called me on for my interview is no longer in use, and I'm not sure if they contact candidates via email or not because all the correspondence I've had till the interview was via phone, and I haven't heard from them since. I'm an overseas/foreign candidate too, so I'm just wondering, will they try contacting me on an international number or via email, if the need to do so arises?


----------



## wallflower (Sep 7, 2016)

I haven't heard from anyone ever being contacted through email by ZU yet. If you have provided them with your international number then they might try reaching you through it, though I'm not sure. I think you should contact them and let them know of your status. I believe you can also ask them if you've made it to their merit list or not.


----------



## Violettaworm (Aug 15, 2016)

They called me to offer admission in bio-medical engineering (twice) when I didn't even write it in my form.  I applied for MBBS. I've been checking their website almost everyday now and I've noticed that whenever they start calling people for a admission in a certain field they update their website with things like "(Inset field name) admission in process. Check for details" or something like that. So did anyone get a call for MBBS. If not, then don't worry they haven't started calling people for MBBS yet. If they did I'm sure they would've written the "admissions in process" thing for MBBS on their site. (I hope I'm right )


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Hey Guys,
I'm thinking of applying to Ziauddin next year.
Ill be applying through the foreign seat. Do they accept SAT II instead of their local test? I checked their website but there was nothing there so I was abit confused? Also now that you guys have mentioned it, what about Bahria? Do they accept SAT II instead of their local test?
Thanks in advance lads!!


----------



## Violettaworm (Aug 15, 2016)

HarisKhan123 said:


> Hey Guys,
> I'm thinking of applying to Ziauddin next year.
> Ill be applying through the foreign seat. Do they accept SAT II instead of their local test? I checked their website but there was nothing there so I was abit confused? Also now that you guys have mentioned it, what about Bahria? Do they accept SAT II instead of their local test?
> Thanks in advance lads!!


I have ZU's prospectus 2016 and all that was mentioned there was that they give admission according to the candidates score in entry test and interview. If you fail the interview and/or entry test, you won't be eligible anymore for admission in any field offered by the university.
As for Bahria, I have no clue since I didn't apply there. ZU is better since they even have their own hospital which is excellent (personal experience). 
Bahria's test is always conducted by NTS which I'm sure you would know is a governmently funded testing association. I don't think that the government will except anything other than it's own. I hope my answer helped.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Violettaworm said:


> I have ZU's prospectus 2016 and all that was mentioned there was that they give admission according to the candidates score in entry test and interview. If you fail the interview and/or entry test, you won't be eligible anymore for admission in any field offered by the university.
> As for Bahria, I have no clue since I didn't apply there. ZU is better since they even have their own hospital which is excellent (personal experience).
> Bahria's test is always conducted by NTS which I'm sure you would know is a governmently funded testing association. I don't think that the government will except anything other than it's own. I hope my answer helped.


it sure did!! thanks soo much! its a shame that they only accept SAT II for usa/Canadian students and not for irish/british
oh well! I might look into some other college like baqai maybe or maybe colleges in punjab


----------



## Violettaworm (Aug 15, 2016)

HarisKhan123 said:


> Violettaworm said:
> 
> 
> > I have ZU's prospectus 2016 and all that was mentioned there was that they give admission according to the candidates score in entry test and interview. If you fail the interview and/or entry test, you won't be eligible anymore for admission in any field offered by the university.
> ...


Well, I hope you succeed! ??


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Violettaworm said:


> They called me to offer admission in bio-medical engineering (twice) when I didn't even write it in my form.  I applied for MBBS. I've been checking their website almost everyday now and I've noticed that whenever they start calling people for a admission in a certain field they update their website with things like "(Inset field name) admission in process. Check for details" or something like that. So did anyone get a call for MBBS. If not, then don't worry they haven't started calling people for MBBS yet. If they did I'm sure they would've written the "admissions in process" thing for MBBS on their site. (I hope I'm right )


The classes for MBBS have long since started. I don't know if they're still calling people for MBBS.


----------



## Violettaworm (Aug 15, 2016)

How do you know?!  Do you go there as well? Or someone you know? I've been told time and again (by a professor there) that the classes will commence later on. And that admissions are still ( going to be) in process. (there goes my last hope.) :/


----------



## Violettaworm (Aug 15, 2016)

blamonster said:


> Violettaworm said:
> 
> 
> > They called me to offer admission in bio-medical engineering (twice) when I didn't even write it in my form.
> ...


How do you know?! Do you go there as well? Or someone you know? I've been told time and again (by a professor there) that the classes will commence later on. And that admissions are still ( going to be) in process. (there goes my last hope.) :/

- - - Updated - - -

Also , if the classes have started for MBBS then why haven't they posted the merit list?


----------



## Shixa khan (Jan 30, 2017)

My friend goes there.
Classes started during the last week of November.
You guys should probably call there.
Because their session for d pharm just started in January.
Why would they call pharm d students if their mbbs admissions are still pending...?


----------



## wallflower (Sep 7, 2016)

ZU never posts the merit lists for MBBS and BDS. They just send a call to the candidates who do make it. And yes, the classes started over 2 months ago. I am a student there.


----------



## Violettaworm (Aug 15, 2016)

I plan to apply there after my supplementary result is announced. Lets suppose they accept me... Have I missed a lot? Even if I study hard are there chances I might fail? Thanks for the info by the way...

- - - Updated - - -

Also could anyone please clear my confusion and answer my question. I checked on pmdc's website that ZU has a permit of accepting 150 mbbs students per year and on their website I read they accepted 120 students. Does that mean 30 seats are still unoccupied. I really don't want to waste my academic year.


----------



## wallflower (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm sorry if this is disappointing but I don't think ZU will be sending any more calls for this session. All the seats have been occupied. We're a total of 150 now. We were 148 at the time of the first CAT and had 2 more new students joining us after it. 
Also, I don't think you can apply until they open admissions again for the next session.


----------



## Violettaworm (Aug 15, 2016)

Oh okay. Thanks for the info


----------

